# Cleaning cans and bottles with Oxalic acid..



## Tony AZ (Feb 17, 2017)

Question if i filled a 5 gal bucket about half full of water----how much acid should i add to this amount of water ??

                                           Thanks Tony in AZ.............


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 17, 2017)

I'd say one cup or 8 oz's.. But depends on many different factors, like are you using 98%+ pure white crystalline oxalic acid like I use or are you using a cheap diluted imitation substitute like wood bleach, bar keepers friend or Zud, ect, ect. The amount to use depends on how fast you want it to work, tempeture of water? Hot or Cold? amount of rust needing cleaning, extremely heavy or light? All factors to consider. LEON.


----------



## Tony AZ (Feb 17, 2017)

98 % pure--- light rust covering can --little to no details on these cans found in dry AZ- I'd also like to clean up some dug bottles nothing valuable..... Tony......


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 17, 2017)

Most cans found in Arizona are either sunbaked or sandblasted making then unsalvagable. If you can find them buried deep in the sand you may find some good ones worth saving. Post pics of cans if you can. LEON.


----------



## Tony AZ (Feb 19, 2017)

Here's a picture of the two cans-


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2017)

Those 2 look pretty wasted. good possible news is that low profile cone top on the left dates from 1936-1942 & being in arizona good chance if could be the famous & highly desireable Apache beer cone top. if so it won't be worth much if it cleans up in that condition but would be Interesting to see what it is. Below is Example of 2 of my Apache's I cleaned that was found in Arizona desert. LEON.


----------



## Tony AZ (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the expert advise- I was thinking with the dry climate here-that cans would cln up nice--apparently exact opposite- while digging for bottles haven't found any whole cans at all--bits and pieces-but will keep my eyes open in other areas  of state where climate is wetter--Thanks Tony AZ


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 20, 2017)

Here in Michigan where you can find cans buried in the dirt they can come out of the ground pretty nice, protected by a blanket of leaves & foliage & dirt for years helps. In the Desert you have no leaves or foliage for protection, so they bake in sun & get sandblasted by the sand. Sanblasting can remove all the paint, leaving bare metal to rust & sun bake. LEON.


----------



## theonlykikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Does oxalic acid get rid of the milky film on bottles and the dirt stains on the inside curves and corners that are hard to reach with bottle brush?


----------

